# Homemade Photo lamps



## txcwboy (Aug 7, 2006)

I made these from 1/2 inch box steel . I put a bolt in the top and used the Lowes cheapo work lamp to clamp onto the bolt. Put some 5000k bulbs in it and works like a champ !

Dave



See below


----------



## JimGo (Aug 7, 2006)

Dave, what happened to your pic?


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## redfishsc (Sep 7, 2006)

If you go to Wal-Mart and muck around the lighting you may find a light that looks just like that called a "daylight" bulb, look for the 6500K rating. It looks even nicer than a 5000K. You just can't beat a compact flourescent in color and light-watt ratio.


----------



## txcwboy (Sep 8, 2006)

These are actually those bulbs  6500k Just always heard to use 5000k that 6500k is above actual daylight but I got them always.

Dave


----------



## underdog (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got to remember to get some of these. I have close to the same setup but incandescent bulbs make things so yellow! And the slightly green tint in my light box sheet doesn't help any!


----------



## underdog (Oct 26, 2006)

I looked for this, but didn't see one like it. I wonder if a 1700 lumens soft white 26W spiral florescent bulb will work as well?


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Neet idea. 
I use floor mounted tripods and a smaller 
table so they reach the tent. This would let
me use a desk instead of a card table.


----------

